# sandhills carpet roadcourse



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

this here is to see how many would be interested in runnig an all touring show at sandhills on Jan 25th the Sat after the Rolando Columbo Memoreal Charity Race 
this would be all touring classes would be stock and spec if interested let me know the final disision will be made Jan 1st 

Thank you


----------

